# stop my G. Rosea from climbing on the glass of her enclosure



## spinnerofwebs (Jan 11, 2012)

My G. Rosea has a habit of trying to climb her glass enclosure. I mist the sides of the enclosure just above the substrate to keep her from getting a grip on the bottom. It's a large enclosure and I don't have the money to purchase the substrate to fill it up to her leg span from the top. She has climbed about half way up before and I had to "rescue" her. I'm seriously concered about her falling and hurting her self.

I've done a little research here and can only find the suggestion (out of three posts that came up from the search) is to raise the substrate levels. I also read that it is because she is trying to explore. She really didn't do it until after her substrate started drying from being dehydrated for use. She wouldn't even go on the substrate when it was wet. Attached is a picture of Spidey and her Enclosure.


----------



## jayefbe (Jan 11, 2012)

G rosea are from an extremely arid environment. Keep the substrate dry and the t likely won't spend as much time on the glass. 

That said, you really need to add enough substrate so there's no potential for the tarantula to hurt itself from a fall. Another option is moving the tarantula to another enclosure that is not as tall. If you want to ensure the safety of your tarantula, you really need to adjust the enclosure it is currently in. You should be able to get enough substrate to remedy the situation for just a few dollars.


----------



## spinnerofwebs (Jan 11, 2012)

I was looking at these <a href="http://www.herpsupplies.com/product.cfm?groupid=7395&id=APPTDL">Enclosure Dividers</a>, do you know if those are good? I figured I could make a multiple enclosure, since I plan on purchasing and multiple sp.

---------- Post added 01-11-2012 at 06:45 PM ----------




spinnerofwebs said:


> I was looking at these <a href="http://www.herpsupplies.com/product.cfm?groupid=7395&id=APPTDL">Enclosure Dividers</a>, do you know if those are good? I figured I could make a multiple enclosure, since I plan on purchasing and multiple sp.


I thought HTML was supposed to work on here...


----------



## paassatt (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow, that is a *huge* tank...as was already mentioned, you should move it to something smaller and add more substrate. Also, there are some props in there that would make for a pretty ugly fall were the spider to land on them. I'd stick with the hide and water dish and ditch everything else.

And to answer your question about posting links, there's a link button that you can use to insert a clickable link. When replying, choose "go advanced" and it'll bring up a nice slew of options for you to choose from. The link button is the one with the globe; click that and insert the URL in between the code.


----------



## jt39565 (Jan 11, 2012)

If your determined to stop your T from climbing the glass put vaseline on it. That'll learn it ! Works for roaches.


----------



## jayefbe (Jan 11, 2012)

After getting a better look at the enclosure on a computer screen, not my phone, I'd also move it to a smaller enclosure if at all possible. That thing is much larger than a G. rosea needs. 

As far as the dividers go, I've never used them so I can't comment specifically, but I would be hesitant to use one unless you are absolutely positive that the t's can't get across to the other's side. There are many horror stories about divided tanks that began with 2 tarantulas and ended with one fat tarantula. Separate enclosures is much safer.


----------



## desertanimal (Jan 11, 2012)

spinnerofwebs said:


> It's a large enclosure and I don't have the money to purchase the substrate to fill it up to her leg span from the top.





spinnerofwebs said:


> I figured I could make a multiple enclosure, since I plan on purchasing and multiple sp.


It seems odd to say that you can't afford to fill the enclosure with substrate but are planning on purchasing multiple spiders.  I agree that a smaller tank would be a more reasonable choice, but those bricks of coconut fiber cost under $10.

http://www.petco.com/product/10813/...essed-Coconut-Fiber-Expandable-Substrate.aspx


----------



## Hobo (Jan 11, 2012)

You can't afford a few bucks for substrate?
Go to a gardening/plant/hardware store. You can get large amounts of peat and even coir for a fraction of the pet brands.

Spraying the sides won't really prevent climbing, and the constant spraying will surely be a source of stress/annoyance for a dry loving species like your rosea.

*Do not* use Vaseline. That will only succeed in greasing up the tarantulas feet, which may make it harder for it to "stick" to things, and could lead to _more_ falls. Not only that, Vaseline could affect its hunting abilities and even web production, if it gets on the spinnerets.

In the meantime, you could find a smaller, shorter Tupperware container or something else from a dollar shop, poke some holes, and safely set her up in that until you can get her more sub for her enclosure.
It may not be pretty, but it'll be safe and you wouldn't have to worry.

*EDIT*:

I also strongly suggest against using dividers, especially to those who are new and don't know what spiders are capable of. You have to make sure that they have independently closing, secure lids, and that there is no way they can get into the other side. They are surprisingly strong and can squeeze through the smallest of gaps. Good luck though.

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## spinnerofwebs (Jan 11, 2012)

desertanimal said:


> It seems odd to say that you can't afford to fill the enclosure with substrate but are planning on purchasing multiple spiders.
> 
> http://www.petco.com/product/10813/...essed-Coconut-Fiber-Expandable-Substrate.aspx


I am waiting until later to purchase. Sorry if there was confusion. I don't have the money to buy the substrate now, nor a new enclosure, so I am going to try to get some dividers. I have an idea that will act as a box. I will check out the site you sent too. Thank you.

---------- Post added 01-11-2012 at 08:26 PM ----------

I'm actually living off bread that  have to make myself right now. so ya, not even a few bucks for sub.


----------



## paassatt (Jan 11, 2012)

spinnerofwebs said:


> I don't have the money to buy the substrate now, nor a new enclosure, so I am going to try to get some dividers. I have an idea that will act as a box.


Don't do the divider thing, it's a horrible idea. Surely you can buy a plastic container from walmart or somewhere to house your spider. They're not expensive at all, probably the same amount you'd spend on whatever dividers you were planning on purchasing.


----------



## desertanimal (Jan 11, 2012)

spinnerofwebs said:


> I am waiting until later to purchase. Sorry if there was confusion. I don't have the money to buy the substrate now, nor a new enclosure, so I am going to try to get some dividers. I have an idea that will act as a box. I will check out the site you sent too. Thank you.
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-11-2012 at 08:26 PM ----------
> 
> I'm actually living off bread that  have to make myself right now. so ya, not even a few bucks for sub.


Gotcha.  Sorry things are so tight.  In that case, scrounging up a smaller container from around the house, ventilating it, and filling it with the substrate you already have might be the best bet until you figure out something more permanent that suits your needs.


----------



## spinnerofwebs (Jan 11, 2012)

I think I might do that when I'm gone.


----------



## Stan Schultz (Jan 11, 2012)

spinnerofwebs said:


> My G. Rosea has a habit of trying to climb her glass enclosure. I mist the sides of the enclosure just above the substrate to keep her from getting a grip on the bottom. It's a large enclosure and I don't have the money to purchase the substrate to fill it up to her leg span from the top. She has climbed about half way up before and I had to "rescue" her. I'm seriously concered about her falling and hurting her self.
> 
> I've done a little research here and can only find the suggestion (out of three posts that came up from the search) is to raise the substrate levels. I also read that it is because she is trying to explore. She really didn't do it until after her substrate started drying from being dehydrated for use. She wouldn't even go on the substrate when it was wet. Attached is a picture of Spidey and her Enclosure. ...


*Here is a much better idea:* Pick up a plastic shoe box from your friendly, neighborhood, discount, department store for less than $3. Then, melt a few holes in it for ventilation following the tips and hints in *Any suggestions for puncturing holes in plastic shoe boxes?*

Move your _G. rosea_ into the plastic shoe box. Empty and clean up that huge aquarium and advertise it on the websites of your closest herp club and tropical fish club. Take the money that you get by selling it and buy a few Kritter Keepers from your local pet shop or that department store. Or, by that time you will come to understand just how good, as well as cheap, the plastic shoe boxes are for tarantula cages, and you'll buy even more of them. Since you now are addicted, you can use the remainder of the bundle of cash you got for the aquarium to buy a bunch more tarantulas.



And, read *Stan's Rant*. Pay particular attention to the following points.

1> Never believe anything that a pet shop tells you unless it's confirmed here.

2> Never believe anything you read on an Internet care sheet unless it's confirmed here.

3> Read the 4 recommended books as soon as you can find copies of them.


Lastly, be sure to read *Care and Husbandry of the Chilean Rose Tarantula* as well.


Enjoy your little, 8-legged enigma!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spinnerofwebs (Jan 11, 2012)

Thank you for the references and the advise. I'm looking up the keepers right now. I was kind of hoping for something with glass, but oh well. Anyway, as per your highlights, I believe you. I went to a pet store about three weeks ago that was absolutely horrible. The didn't even know what kind of T it was, but it was obviously Arboreal, as it was building a web in the upper corner of its empty, long cage. A long short enclosure with no substrate or anything. It was horrible.


----------



## grayzone (Jan 11, 2012)

jt39565 said:


> If your determined to stop your T from climbing the glass put vaseline on it. That'll learn it ! Works for roaches.


........uh... really? im not so sure that is the best advise in the world... Not to say it COULDN'T work, just dosent seem safe/sanitary... have you used this method with your ts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarac (Jan 12, 2012)

grayzone said:


> ........uh... really? im not so sure that is the best advise in the world... Not to say it COULDN'T work, just dosent seem safe/sanitary... have you used this method with your ts


It's not right substance, but yes the idea is right.  The USDA uses a paint on Teflon around the rim of kitty litter trays to retain research ant colonies.  The trays are open on the top, no lids at all, and are all slid into a rack one over the other.  It works very well.  I'm positive that it would stop a Tarantula from getting above it since it has no trouble with a wide range of ant genera.  Should be able to find it at a hardware store.  

That said, I'm putting my vote in for a new cheap enclosure like a plastic shoebox or any of the others recommended by everyone else.  One with less area  so the substrate you already own will be thicker.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 12, 2012)

Tarac said:


> It's not right substance, but yes the idea is right.  The USDA uses a paint on Teflon around the rim of kitty litter trays to retain research ant colonies.  The trays are open on the top, no lids at all, and are all slid into a rack one over the other.  It works very well.  I'm positive that it would stop a Tarantula from getting above it since it has no trouble with a wide range of ant genera.  Should be able to find it at a hardware store.
> 
> That said, I'm putting my vote in for a new cheap enclosure like a plastic shoebox or any of the others recommended by everyone else.  One with less area  so the substrate you already own will be thicker.


Why are you assuming what works for ants will work for tarantulas?  For one thing, ants and tarantulas aren't exactly the same size, generally speaking.  Something that constitutes a barrier to an ant might simply be stepped over by a tarantula.  Using vaseline or paint to prevent your tarantulas from escaping seems sort of pointless when there are more trusted, established methods for keeping them contained...such as keeping them in appropriately sized, secure enclosures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anonymity82 (Jan 12, 2012)

Maybe some discipline. Try talking to your pet and explaining how climbing can end up hurting it, thus hurting mommy and daddy. Mommy and daddy don't want to see her get hurt. If she continues to do this, send her to her burrow without supper. If she still continues to defy your rules, a spanking may be in order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vickywild (Jan 12, 2012)

Don't mean to sound nasty but why take on a pet if you can't afford it? I can only assume if you can't afford $3 for its SAFETY then you can't afford crickets for it either? This might just be me as well, but I'd rather see myself go without for a wee while and ensure that an animal I have willingly taken on gets the care it needs.


----------



## grayzone (Jan 12, 2012)

njnolan1 said:


> Maybe some discipline. Try talking to your pet and explaining how climbing can end up hurting it, thus hurting mommy and daddy. Mommy and daddy don't want to see her get hurt. If she continues to do this, send her to her burrow without supper. If she still continues to defy your rules, a spanking may be in order.


 And i thought ive heard it all lol...this takes the cake


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jan 12, 2012)

Can LSD leach into the skin via AB log in?  I'm getting a contact high from reading some of the abject strangeness in this thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spinnerofwebs (Jan 12, 2012)

grayzone said:


> ........uh... really? im not so sure that is the best advise in the world... Not to say it COULDN'T work, just doesn't seem safe/sanitary... have you used this method with your ts


I would hope he hasn't. It goop's up their claws preventing them from grabbing ANYTHING!

---------- Post added 01-12-2012 at 10:03 PM ----------




vickywild said:


> Don't mean to sound nasty but why take on a pet if you can't afford it? I can only assume if you can't afford $3 for its SAFETY then you can't afford crickets for it either? This might just be me as well, but I'd rather see myself go without for a wee while and ensure that an animal I have willingly taken on gets the care it needs.


Normally, I won't respond to this, but as this pertains to my T. I truly do feel like I must take a stand here. I got her a while ago, and then, the Army jacked me out of about 10 grand, leaving us with almost nothing. It pains me to see, and scares the life out of me when I leave or sleep, that she might fall and die and to see her so frustrated with her surroundings. I do wish I could give her better, and I don't want anyone to get the Idea I don't get them without planning. That is irresponsible. And believe me, I've made sacrifices for her. In order to get her her home, I had to keep the heat in the car on for hours upon ours coming back up from Texas. It was hella hot. (sorry if I can't use that word, IDK, FNG). And I just fed her about a week ago.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Jan 12, 2012)

One of the author's of the Tarantula Keeper's Guide (highly recommended read) has a very reliable care sheet for the Chilean rose hair. Here's a couple of links. 
http://people.ucalgary.ca/~schultz/stansrant.html
http://people.ucalgary.ca/~schultz/roses.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jared781 (Jan 12, 2012)

In my opinion that tank seems a little big in length and height.. your T might be climbing the walls constantly because she feels un easy/stressed
for now try filling half the tank with substrate so she wont feel as intimidated in such a large enclosure!!
Sick set up tho!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## happysmile88 (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm sure you can find someone willing to trade their Kritter Keeper(s) for your tank if you're having financial difficulties.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Jan 13, 2012)

You may not have got it without planning, but you did get it without proper research. Hope your situation works out and make sure to grab a new enclosure the very second you can.


----------



## vickywild (Jan 13, 2012)

Thats fair enough OP but you really should get that girl a new home. I am sure you must have something around your house for her...storage boxes? Tupperware boxes? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yellow-Star...149863?pt=AU_Food_Storage&hash=item2a17192367

free shipping on this one....


----------



## spinnerofwebs (Jan 13, 2012)

*New Closure*

Attached is a picture of the new enclosure. Not much, but let me know if you think this is better.


----------



## vickywild (Jan 13, 2012)

Yay! looks so much beter .

I know its not as bonnie but its much safer for your baby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Jan 13, 2012)

That enclosure is definitely better.  On a different note, it looks like the substrate is fairly moist.  Since you have a G. rosea, all you really need is a water dish to provide drinking water and humidity.  The substrate can be kept dry.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Jan 13, 2012)

Beautiful! Much better! Like shrike said, let that substrate dry out. Bone dry. I'm sure she'll be fine if you let it gradually dry out but she would prefer bone dry.


----------



## spinnerofwebs (Jan 13, 2012)

Shrike said:


> That enclosure is definitely better.  On a different note, it looks like the substrate is fairly moist.  Since you have a G. rosea, all you really need is a water dish to provide drinking water and humidity.  The substrate can be kept dry.


Yes, with it being winter here in ks and just dehydrating the sub, it's hard to dry it out. I'm drying it out under a light now, the rest of what's left from the original enclosure. Pay day came and I got her a new enclosure, will post pics.


----------



## spinnerofwebs (Jan 13, 2012)

*PayDay Enclosure*

This is my payday enclosure for Spidey. I hardly every use the light, just using it here to take the photo. I know the sub is still wet, working on a way to fix that. As you can see, I also got her crickets.


----------



## NickC4 (Jan 13, 2012)

Looking good! Just make sure no mold grows.


----------



## spinnerofwebs (Jan 13, 2012)

I sift the sub every day or two, to ensure it doesn't. Prevents web building to a point, so I just move around the web. Hopefully it dries out soon.


----------



## toast4nat (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice looking digs for your rosie there. And don't worry, the substrate will dry out on it's own eventually if there is good ventilation. What are the things in the water dish? Rocks?


----------



## Anonymity82 (Jan 14, 2012)

What happened to the other one? The short one? Your rose is living large!


----------



## jakykong (Jan 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your financial difficulties. I must say, though, I can't think of a better pet for that situation than a Tarantula. Long-lived, a total cost of about $0.20/wk for crickets... I can't think of a cheaper pet to maintain, personally. 

That last aquarium still seems a bit tall, though. Although it's not as easy to see her, that kritter keeper might have been the better of the two (or get more substrate. IIRC, the rule of thumb is about 1.5 legspans of height).

Best of luck!


----------



## spinnerofwebs (Jan 14, 2012)

The problem I have with the smaller one is that it isn't good for display. I like display. I'm a show guy. You should see my living room.  . I do my best to care for her the best I can. I agree with you Jakykong, it is rather cheap to maintain, just expensive to get situated. When I went out to look, I looked for something shorter, but they had nothing shorter. I will be looking online though. I just wanted to get her out of the big one. Plus, she is about the size of my hand, and that is a hands distance from the top. She's pretty big when sprawled out.


----------



## vickywild (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks great 

It's a nightmare drying out that sub! Our local reptile store does it pre-made but its £6 more expensive then the bricked stuff! I've bought it once but I tend to just use the brick.


----------



## Guy Wood (Jan 14, 2012)

Agree with al the replies so far. My rosea's like a scientific instrument in  her ability to detect water molecules. _ANY_ moisture in her substrate and she won't go on it 'til it's gone .


----------



## NickC4 (Jan 14, 2012)

spinnerofwebs said:


> I agree with you Jakykong, it is rather cheap to maintain, just expensive to get situated.


I can not agree more.


----------



## Stan Schultz (Jan 14, 2012)

spinnerofwebs said:


> This is my payday enclosure for Spidey. I hardly every use the light, just using it here to take the photo. I know the sub is still wet, working on a way to fix that. As you can see, I also got her crickets.


It appears that you have not tamped the substrate into a firm pad, but rather left it fluffy as it came out of the bag, or worse yet, as it went through a sifter. Fluffy is bad. A firm surface on which to move and rest is good. This could be an additional reason why it's taken refuge on top of its log instead of in it.

By analogy: Most of us don't mind a hardwood floor, and many of us prefer a little carpeting. But none of us would tolerate a 6" (15 cm) layer of nylon fluff or vermiculite all over the house. It would simply be far too hard to walk through the stuff.

Here's a real live photo of a real live Chilean rose in the Motherland in or near Algarrobo, Chile. And yes, he's really P-Oed at the camera!



(Many thanks for supplying this photo goes to Mark Thomas! Uploaded with ImageShack.us)

Note that the dirt is neither the same color as him, is not damp in the slightest, and is not "fluffy."

And, for those purists who think that sand is bad, note as well the composition of their native soil!


*A LITTLE POINTLESS PHILOSOPHY:*
Be kind to your little 8-legged wonder. We haven't proven ourselves yet. They have, several times over.

After the human race has gone, they'll be digging burrows on our graves.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## spinnerofwebs (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm doing my best to dry it out right now. Hoping that this works. it seems to be. not getting rid of all the moisture, but most of it is going away. thank you guys for the advice. And sand isn't bad for the spider? I thought it would be bad during molt though right? I will also make sure to pack it down and get some more brick when I go out next.


----------



## grayzone (Jan 15, 2012)

uh... i know this is off topic but do you smoke by your spider? i see your marbs lol...  spiders HATE menthol cigarettes. they LOVE regular flavor


----------



## jakykong (Jan 15, 2012)

That's an awesome photo, stan! Very informative. I've got it bookmarked


----------



## spinnerofwebs (Jan 15, 2012)

No, I have to smoke outside. It's actually against the law to smoke in an apartment building here in Manhattan KS. lol.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Jan 16, 2012)

spinnerofwebs said:


> No, I have to smoke outside. It's actually against the law to smoke in an apartment building here in Manhattan KS. lol.


Good! Smoking is bad for everyone! I quit 6 months ago after 18 years.


----------



## spinnerofwebs (Jan 16, 2012)

njnolan1 said:


> Good! Smoking is bad for everyone! I quit 6 months ago after 18 years.


I'm working on quitting now. was just very hard due to my job. Either way, I'm about to put the final amount of sub in her enclosure and hopefully make it high enough. I was able to get more bricks today. I also planted a little garden in the old big tank from the beginning of the thread. Mostly seeds, anyway, will probably post pics later once everything starts to grow in the botanical s section. Still looking for succulents other than cacti to put in Spidey's enclosure though. Nothing is in season around here.


----------



## Ben Oliver (Jan 16, 2012)

you should be able to find some enclosures at the dollar store. and to punch hole in a plastic shoe box use a small drill bit or something small that you can heat up on the stove.


----------



## Tarac (Jan 26, 2012)

Shrike said:


> Why are you assuming what works for ants will work for tarantulas?  For one thing, ants and tarantulas aren't exactly the same size, generally speaking.  Something that constitutes a barrier to an ant might simply be stepped over by a tarantula.  Using vaseline or paint to prevent your tarantulas from escaping seems sort of pointless when there are more trusted, established methods for keeping them contained...such as keeping them in appropriately sized, secure enclosures.


If you finish reading my fairly short post you will see that I end with "I'm putting my vote in for a new cheap enclosure like a plastic shoebox" so yes, best option is a LID.  But if you know anything about teflon you would understand that an animal heavier than an ant, which can be detained with teflon by virtue of its microscopic surface (or lack thereof), will have EVEN MORE trouble escaping, assuming you can put 1+1 together and don't use an ant-sized set up for a tarantula lol.  Why you would go to the lengths of buying teflon paint or smearing your enclosure with vaseline rather than buy a cheap plastic shoebox beats me, but the idea was in question as though using a lubricant to retain invertebrates was outlandish or unfeasible.  I know for a fact it is not as it is SOP at the USDA for even tiny, light weight insects like ants that are harder to detain.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 26, 2012)

Tarac said:


> If you finish reading my fairly short post you will see that I end with "I'm putting my vote in for a new cheap enclosure like a plastic shoebox" so yes, best option is a LID.  But if you know anything about teflon you would understand that an animal heavier than an ant, which can be detained with teflon by virtue of its microscopic surface (or lack thereof), will have EVEN MORE trouble escaping, assuming you can put 1+1 together and don't use an ant-sized set up for a tarantula lol.  Why you would go to the lengths of buying teflon paint or smearing your enclosure with vaseline rather than buy a cheap plastic shoebox beats me, but the idea was in question as though using a lubricant to retain invertebrates was outlandish or unfeasible.  I know for a fact it is not as it is SOP at the USDA for even tiny, light weight insects like ants that are harder to detain.


Don't worry, I read your whole post.  I'm not disagreeing with the idea that a tarantula might have trouble scaling a teflon coated wall, although I am having trouble visualizing what the set up you described would look like scaled to a size that is appropriate for tarantulas.  Nobody said the notion was outlandish or infeasible for invertebrates.  However, I'm certain it isn't practical for tarantulas, nor am I convinced that it's even feasible to house tarantulas in such a manner without getting some escapees.


----------



## Chicken Farmer (Jan 26, 2012)

To dry the substrate, you could put the T in the kritter keeper with some substrate. then you could put the light directly over the dirt. just be careful you you could melt the plastic at the top. or dry it using another method.


----------



## jakykong (Jan 26, 2012)

Just to clarify, I think Chicken Farmer is referring to putting the T in the KK, then using the light over the glass terrarium. Don't put the light directly over the tarantula 

Also, the whole substrate doesn't need to be bone dry - just the top (as long as it's tamped down enough, the tarantula won't touch the rest unless/until it burrows).


----------

